# Best Audio-Video Converter



## Udaya Maurya (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking for the best audio-video converter which can convert all the formats into each other and supports all the codecs. It must also be able to join the audios and videos and may also support editing. OS- Win XP SP 2.

I tried Total Video COnverter, but I'm somewhat disappointing with it's combining  facility. Whatever, it's still good, but I'm looking for a better one...


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 30, 2008)

Best and FREE
*www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

^ second that. Also u can try mediacoder - open source converter


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

*Xillisoft Video Convertor* is the best.

Google for download.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

Total, Super, Xilisoft, AutoGK


----------



## niga84 (May 1, 2008)

Mediacoder is best


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 1, 2008)

evryone fails by not allowing vp7(total does).VD is the best if u can only resist Real media & quick time files VD mod proves to be the best.from the rest xillisoft is the best though time consuming for most part


----------



## axxo (May 2, 2008)

VD(I guess its virtualdub) is great and the only encoder I use for vp7 encoding. But for basic encoding/conversion I would recommend something else than VD.
Xilisoft is paid hence not my choice. Super/mediacoder equally good and recommended.


----------



## astle123 (May 2, 2008)

Now get FFMPEG free converter for audio and video files (supports most formats !!!) with NEW GUI Interface  *www.codeproject.com/KB/audio-video/FFMPEG_Interface.aspx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

AVS Video Converter


----------



## Badshah (May 4, 2008)

megui


----------

